# Word Assasination Game



## Sbamber (Nov 29, 2008)

OK, this game is simple. Somebody says a word and the other person has to say a word that starts with the last letter of the word above them.

Example:

Person 1: Dog
Person 2: Games
Person 3: Sun
ect....


Lets start of with this word:
Antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 30, 2008)

Metabolism


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

Money :D


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Nov 30, 2008)

Yawn.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Nov 30, 2008)

Night.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Nov 30, 2008)

Tired.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

Die


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Nov 30, 2008)

Eat.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

Toys


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 30, 2008)

Stroller.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Nov 30, 2008)

Roar.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

RAWR


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Nov 30, 2008)

rubber


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 30, 2008)

Rendezvous.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 30, 2008)

Ski. (was going to say Skitty)


----------



## Objection! (Nov 30, 2008)

Idiotic.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 30, 2008)

cnidarian


----------



## Objection! (Nov 30, 2008)

Never


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 30, 2008)

realistic


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 30, 2008)

cat.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 30, 2008)

Time


----------



## S.K (Nov 30, 2008)

eclipse


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 30, 2008)

Extermination


----------



## S.K (Nov 30, 2008)

Bugs


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Nov 30, 2008)

Something.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 30, 2008)

Grind


----------



## ZimD (Dec 1, 2008)

Dad


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 1, 2008)

Old.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 1, 2008)

Old doesn't start with the letter D.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry, I somehow mistook this for the association game.

Dufus.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

Stupidnessity


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 1, 2008)

Yearn


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 2, 2008)

Nibble


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 2, 2008)

Hamster.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 2, 2008)

Richard


----------



## ZimD (Dec 3, 2008)

Decay


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 3, 2008)

Year


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 3, 2008)

Viking.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 3, 2008)

Guns


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 3, 2008)

Silver.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 3, 2008)

Gold


----------



## ZimD (Dec 3, 2008)

Dig


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 3, 2008)

grime


----------



## Dragon (Dec 4, 2008)

Energy


----------



## S. E. (Dec 4, 2008)

Yak


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

king


----------



## ZimD (Dec 4, 2008)

Green


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

Teeth.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

Hippo


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

Orange


----------



## ZimD (Dec 5, 2008)

Emotional


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 5, 2008)

Wrist.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 5, 2008)

Time


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 5, 2008)

>< Sorry, I did it again and mistook this for the word association game. Oh well, too late I suppose.

Eclectic.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 5, 2008)

Camp


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 5, 2008)

poop


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 5, 2008)

Prince


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 6, 2008)

Eternal.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 6, 2008)

Lance


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 6, 2008)

Eternal.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 6, 2008)

Life


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 6, 2008)

Epiphany.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 6, 2008)

Year


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 6, 2008)

Rat.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 6, 2008)

Torpedo


----------



## Objection! (Dec 6, 2008)

Orange


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Elephant.

Why do I always get the E's?


----------



## Objection! (Dec 7, 2008)

Train


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

National.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 7, 2008)

Lesser


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Rampage.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 7, 2008)

Eager


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Rainfall.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 7, 2008)

Lay


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Bed.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 7, 2008)

Drunk


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Beer Glass.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 7, 2008)

Slip


----------



## Objection! (Dec 7, 2008)

Peanut 
(DragonClaw this is word assassination, not association game)


----------



## alonsyalonso (Dec 7, 2008)

Terrain


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Nigeria.

(Darn it, this is like the third time it's happened ><)


----------



## alonsyalonso (Dec 7, 2008)

Apple


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 7, 2008)

Echinoderm


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Maestro.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 7, 2008)

Ostrich


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 8, 2008)

House


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 8, 2008)

Enterprise


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 8, 2008)

External.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 8, 2008)

Limits


----------



## Objection! (Dec 8, 2008)

shell


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

Lick


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 9, 2008)

Kick.

God darn I did it again ><


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

Kick

(Ah ha ha)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 9, 2008)

Kick.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

Keratin


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 9, 2008)

Nicotine


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Enigma


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 10, 2008)

Association


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Nick


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Keel


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Leech


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Homosexuality


----------



## S.K (Dec 10, 2008)

Younger


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Rape


----------



## Objection! (Dec 10, 2008)

Emo


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Objection!


----------



## Objection! (Dec 10, 2008)

Never!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Realignment


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Realignments :D


----------



## Objection! (Dec 10, 2008)

Sentry


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Yacht


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Tall


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Like


----------



## Objection! (Dec 10, 2008)

Equal


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Lose


----------



## Objection! (Dec 10, 2008)

Emulator


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Running


----------



## Objection! (Dec 10, 2008)

Garage


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Egg


----------



## Objection! (Dec 10, 2008)

Great


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Tiny


----------



## Objection! (Dec 10, 2008)

Yo-yo


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Hurricane


----------



## Objection! (Dec 10, 2008)

External


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Leet


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Truncheon


----------



## eevee_em (Dec 10, 2008)

Nap


----------



## Mercury (Dec 10, 2008)

Money


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Yearlong


----------



## Mercury (Dec 10, 2008)

Its meant to be O Time Psyduck.

I'll do P

Porcupine.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

The last letter of the previous word forms the first letter of then next

Energy


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 10, 2008)

Yiddish


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Homoeothermic


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

Cats


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Jaguar


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 11, 2008)

Rue.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Echinoderm


----------



## H-land (Dec 11, 2008)

Spiky


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Slide


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

Espeon (The title of this thread spelled assassination wrong, and it's annoying me.)


----------



## H-land (Dec 11, 2008)

Umbreon


----------



## Taliax (Dec 11, 2008)

Vaporeon (would say espeon, but it was just posted)


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

Nobody


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

You


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

Underwear.

Yay, I didn't confuse this for the association game for once :)


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Ripper


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

Rockstar.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Rabbit


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Tardigrade


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Grades


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Seal


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Like


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Engine


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Eat


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Trading


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Great


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Tempest


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Time


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

History


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

Yellow.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Warp


----------



## Objection! (Dec 11, 2008)

Post


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Test


----------



## Objection! (Dec 11, 2008)

Termination


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Net


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Take


----------



## Objection! (Dec 11, 2008)

Ejection.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Nematode


----------



## eevee_em (Dec 11, 2008)

Egg


----------



## S.K (Dec 11, 2008)

Giraffe


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

Cow.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Water


----------



## S.K (Dec 11, 2008)

Rater


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Rhododendron


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

Rectangle.

I did it again >< and got post ninjad. Can you please change the name :D?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Electric


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

Carbuncle.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Eclectic


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 11, 2008)

Coccyx


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

Xehanort.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Twirl


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

Late


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

Eat


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 12, 2008)

Tear


----------



## Objection! (Dec 12, 2008)

Read


----------



## see ya (Dec 12, 2008)

Die


----------



## Objection! (Dec 12, 2008)

Evil


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 12, 2008)

Loss


----------



## Objection! (Dec 12, 2008)

Sadistic


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 12, 2008)

Creep


----------



## Objection! (Dec 12, 2008)

Pier


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 12, 2008)

Reap


----------



## Taliax (Dec 12, 2008)

Pearl


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 12, 2008)

Lift


----------



## turbler (Dec 13, 2008)

tilt


----------



## Philly (Dec 13, 2008)

tear


----------



## Objection! (Dec 13, 2008)

Reap


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 13, 2008)

Peregrination


----------



## S.K (Dec 13, 2008)

Nimbus


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 13, 2008)

Spiral


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 13, 2008)

lachrymose


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 13, 2008)

ESP.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Dec 13, 2008)

Polygamy


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 13, 2008)

Yum.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 13, 2008)

Mice


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 13, 2008)

Entropy


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 15, 2008)

Yesterday


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 16, 2008)

Yellow


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 17, 2008)

White


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 18, 2008)

Ecru


----------



## ZimD (Dec 23, 2008)

Under


----------



## Jester (Dec 24, 2008)

Rind


----------



## ZimD (Dec 24, 2008)

Deer


----------



## Objection! (Dec 24, 2008)

Cattle.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 24, 2008)

Cat


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 1, 2009)

Trade


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

money


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

Yo


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Jan 1, 2009)

orgaaa---nism.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 2, 2009)

monkey


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 3, 2009)

yam


----------



## ZimD (Jan 3, 2009)

May


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

Day


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 3, 2009)

yay


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

lay


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 3, 2009)

^ your word has to start with the last letter of the word before.

Yak.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

Yap


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Jan 6, 2009)

(Decides against the obvious perv answer)

Prescription


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 6, 2009)

Nap


----------



## Darksong (Jan 6, 2009)

Poke!


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Enigma


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 6, 2009)

Animatronic

:D


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Calypso.

(I think that's how you spell it.)


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Oddessy.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Yale.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Endless.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Supercalifragilisticexpealladoshus.

:D


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Seflish


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

Hermione


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 6, 2009)

Egghead


----------



## turbler (Jan 6, 2009)

hammer?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 6, 2009)

@EeveeSkitty: Dire wolf

@Turbler: The last letter of the word they used.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 6, 2009)

@ Cryptica: Turbler is having the same mistake as me. We're mistaking this for association game.

Rickrolled


----------



## turbler (Jan 8, 2009)

door


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 8, 2009)

Roar


----------



## turbler (Jan 8, 2009)

roar


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 8, 2009)

readhead


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 8, 2009)

Dragon


----------



## MurrMurr (Jan 9, 2009)

Narwhal


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 9, 2009)

Loon


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 9, 2009)

Notion


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 9, 2009)

Napalm


----------



## MurrMurr (Jan 9, 2009)

Mallard


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 9, 2009)

Diamond


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Jan 9, 2009)

dick


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ku.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 18, 2009)

Underdog


----------



## Objection! (Jan 18, 2009)

grime


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 18, 2009)

Eager


----------



## celebi (Jan 18, 2009)

rabbit


----------



## Mercury (Jan 18, 2009)

Time


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 19, 2009)

Edible.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 19, 2009)

Elf


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 19, 2009)

Fantasy


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 19, 2009)

Yard


----------



## Objection! (Jan 19, 2009)

Damn


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 19, 2009)

Network


----------



## Objection! (Jan 19, 2009)

Kingdom


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 19, 2009)

main


----------



## Objection! (Jan 19, 2009)

Nintendo.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 25, 2009)

Origin


----------



## magnemite (Jan 25, 2009)

neglection


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 25, 2009)

Never


----------



## magnemite (Jan 25, 2009)

RUNNING


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 25, 2009)

Ginger


----------



## magnemite (Jan 25, 2009)

rabbid


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 25, 2009)

Denmark.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 25, 2009)

Knew


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 26, 2009)

Worm.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 26, 2009)

MOMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yacamo


----------



## magnemite (Jan 27, 2009)

Optimism


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Glass


----------



## magnemite (Jan 27, 2009)

StyliBoy said:


> Glass


sassafrass


----------

